# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  هذا ما يحدث لجسمك بعد الإقلاع عن التدخين؟

## tariq144

تبدأ فوائد الإقلاع عن التدخين بعد ساعة واحدة من اتخاذ الخطوة، ويستمر تراكم الفوائد حتى 20 سنة.
من ناحية أخرى، هناك عدة علاجات تساعد على الإقلاع عن التدخين تسهل هذه  الرحلة التي تبدو شاقة، وعلى المدخّن الذي ينوي الإقلاع عن التدخين أن  يتذكّر أن هذه الخطوة ممكنة، وأن آخرين قد قاموا بها بنجاح، وأنه يمكنه عمل  ذلك.
إليكم ما يحدث بعد أن تلقي بآخر سيجارة: 
بعد ساعة:
بعد 20 دقيقة من آخر سيجارة تدخنها يقل معدل ضربات القلب إلى مستواه الطبيعي، ومعه ضغط الدم، ويبدأ تدفق الدم في التحسّن. 
بعد 12 ساعة:
يقوم الجسم بتنظيف نفسه من الكربون الزائد خلال 12 ساعة بعد الإقلاع، وينعكس ذلك إيجابياً على زيادة نسبة الأكسجين في الجسم. 
بعد يوم:
يتناقص خطر الإصابة بأزمة قلبية بعد يوم واحد من الإقلاع عن التدخين. من  أضرار التدخين أنه يقلل مستوى الكولسترول الجيد في الجسم، والذي يقوم بطرد  الكولسترول الضار. بعد يوم من الإقلاع يبدأ مستوى الكولسترول وضغط الدم في  التحسن، وتصبح الأنشطة البدنية أسهل بالنسبة لك. 
بعد يومين:
يتلف التدخين النهايات العصبية للأعصاب، وينتج عن ذلك ضعف حاسة الشم  والتذوّق، لكن بعد يومين من الإقلاع عن التدخين تشعر بأن حواس الشم  والتذوّق تحسنت. 
بعد 3 أيام:
ينضب مستوى النيكوتين في الجسم بعد 3 أيام من الإقلاع، وعلى الرغم من أن  ذلك جيد إلا أن الأعراض الانسحابية تكون عند أعلى مستوياتها، فتشعر بصداع،  وتقلب في المزاج، وسرعة الانفعال. لكن الجسم يتأقلم سريعاً بعد اليوم  الثالث مع خروج النيكوتين منه. 
بعد شهر:
تتحسن وظائف الرئة بعد شهر من الإقلاع عن التدخين، ويقل السعال تماماً،  وكذلك قصر النفس. وعادة يشعر المقلع عن التدخين باستعادة قدرات جسمه بعد  مرور شهر، فيستطيع الركض والقفز وغير ذلك من الأنشطة البدنية. 
1-3 أشهر:
تتحسن الدورة الدموية بدرجة كبيرة. 
بعد 9 أشهر:
تشفى الرئتان من آثار التدخين. وتقل احتمالات الإصابة بالبرد وأمراض التنفس. 
بعد سنة:
يقل خطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب إلى النصف. 
بعد 5 سنوات:
يشفى الجسم تماماً من مسببات الجلطة، وتتسع الأوردة الدموية من جديد، ويستمر هذا التحسن في الشرايين لـ 10 سنوات تالية. 
بعد 10 سنوات: 
يقل احتمال الإصابة بسرطان الرئة كثيراً بعد مرور 10 سنوات على الإقلاع عن  التدخين، وكذلك ينخفض خطر الإصابة بأورام البنكرياس والفم والحلق واللسان. 
بعد 15 سنة:
يتساوى خطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب وسرطان البنكرياس لدى من أقلع عن التدخين بعد مرور 15 سنة مع من لم يسبق له التدخين.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
بعد 20 سنة:
يتساوى خطر الوفاة بأمراض ذات صلة بالتدخين لدى من أقل عنه بعد 20 سنة مع من لم يسبق له التدخين. ويتضمن ذلك خطر سرطان الرئة أيضاً.

----------


## العروسي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------

